# NOTD - Dorothy's Ruby Red Slippers Nails



## user79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I know there's a CHina Glaze Ruby Pumps lacquer, but I don't have it so I made my own ruby red slipper nails just now.

Red base:
OPI - Bastille my Heart

Red glitter on top + 2 coats clear topcoat












Bad pic but shows the glitter the most:






I'll have to take a pic of these in daylight, artificial light doesn't really capture the red sparkle.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 20, 2008)

That's really pretty! 
Ruby Pumps is very smooth glitter, it doesn't feel gritty in it's consistency (you can't feel the glitter once you run your fingers over your nails).
Wat brand did you use?


----------



## user79 (Oct 20, 2008)

i listed what i used up top

the glitter is from a craft store, i just sprinkled it on, lol!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

That is gorgeous!  I am always looking for a ruby slipper type shade but I never thought to make my own.  I am going to try this!


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 20, 2008)

oh i love this! Its probably cheaper to buy glitter than the red nail polish lol. Maybe for Christmas.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 20, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 20, 2008)

Really does look like the Ruby Slippers...gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2008)

That's a really cute look.  I wear a similar look sometimes with Milani brand polish.  I forget what the particular shade is called, but it is a sparkly red like that.  And with a nice glossy top coat, it's completely smooth and shiny.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 20, 2008)

I love doing my nails like this


----------



## Margolicious (Oct 21, 2008)

very pretty! now i am inspired to do my nails. i just did them with  clear coat but yours are so pretty and creative!


----------

